# Bloat and Walks



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I was reading that you shouldn't exercise your dog just before giving any food.
I usually go for a 45 minutes walk in the morning (usually an hour after she had her food -which should be fine) and another 45 minutes walk in the evening around 5.30-6pm and when we come home we eat and I feed her too, so that would be just right after the walk.
Is that OK or do we risk her getting bloat?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They've never conclusively shown any relationship between exercise and bloat, but most of us avoid it for a while before and after eating just to be on the safe side. That said, going for a walk doesn't really count as exercise for a healthy golden. What is meant is hard running, playing hard with other dogs, etc.
Enjoy your walks!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They've never conclusively shown any relationship between exercise and bloat, but most of us avoid it for a while before and after eating just to be on the safe side. That said, going for a walk doesn't really count as exercise for a healthy golden. What is meant is hard running, playing hard with other dogs, etc.
> Enjoy your walks!


a 45 minute is not exercise? really?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've heard about the caution between exercise and bloat but I've never actually observed a correlation. I think the critical thing is to keep a bloated dog very still and calm -- exercise can quickly cause a bloated stomach to twist, which can be fatal in a matter of minutes.

Bloat is not common among goldens but you do need to know the symptoms and have a plan in case it happens (have the numbers for your regular and emergency vet handy). Chances are good that if your dog does bloat, you will know it immediately. I do think it's a good idea to never feed your dog and run -- and by run, I mean leave. 

But your routine sounds fine, I wouldn't worry. Just be careful with the water if you dog ever has surgery and has been under anesthesia, when you first bring her home -- learned that one the hard way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry but no. Walking is not aerobic for goldens unless you, yourself are quite a speed walker or you're jogging. Of course it's sure better than 45 minutes on the couch! 
Because they don't really get their heart rate and/or respiration up when just walking, it would not be considered a risk for bloat even if there were a correlation, which they've never conclusively shown one way or the other.



Noey said:


> a 45 minute is not exercise? really?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> sorry but no. Walking is not aerobic for goldens unless you, yourself are quite a speed walker or you're jogging. Of course it's sure better than 45 minutes on the couch!
> Because they don't really get their heart rate and/or respiration up when just walking, it would not be considered a risk for bloat even if there were a correlation, which they've never conclusively shown one way or the other.


I agree that a 45 minute would do very little, if anything, in terms of exercising your dog.

However, I wouldn't take my dog for a long walk until at least an hour after eating if I could help it. Although no direct research, I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

About bloat...I had a 3 1/2 year old male Golden die of bloat. He had eaten and was pacing around because we had a female Golden in heat. He wasn't running around but walking back and forth along a 50 ft long fence. To say the least, I am now a bit paranoid about this malady.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Stress has been shown to be the greatest risk of bloat. Happy, it would seem that may have been a factor to your dog's bloat. But so many times it is beyond our control.

I am so sorry. Losing a dog so young is extremely painful. I don't blame you for being paranoid!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about you losing your dog so young, what a heartbreak.
Pacing and the inability to get comfortable are the most common early symptoms of bloat.




Happy said:


> About bloat...I had a 3 1/2 year old male Golden die of bloat. He had eaten and was pacing around because we had a female Golden in heat. He wasn't running around but walking back and forth along a 50 ft long fence. To say the least, I am now a bit paranoid about this malady.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just curious, why is it advised not to exercise the dog BEFORE eating to help prevent bloat?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

because most dogs if they've been exercising heavily will tend to drink huge amounts of water, and you really don't want them to do that right before they eat. If for no other reason than you're likely to be cleaning the water and food back up off your floor!
Remember, going for a walk around the block isn't what is meant by "don't exercise your dog for an hour before or 2 hours after eating". We're talking canine athletes here.




missmarstar said:


> Just curious, why is it advised not to exercise the dog BEFORE eating to help prevent bloat?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It seems to me like water goes by the wayside often in discussions of bloat. The primary concern is food but sometimes I wonder if the bigger culprit is water


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bloat, the most frightening time I have ever had, coming up to a year ago Jade my Great Dane had it she was almost 10 years old, she was fed at 5.30 as normal no exercise after that apart from going in out the garden as she pleased, drinking as normal after feed, nothing after 8pm about 10pm noticed she was on her bed not right (you would need to see my posts from that time)It was only Jo Ellens posts about Daisy that alerted me to Jades condition.

I am posting this as I have read so much what to do and what not to do, it is a confusing issue Jade had not eaten been exercised or drank for 5 hours before this happened I think sometimes it just happens.
Jade survived 4 hour surgery and has lived to fight another day.

I think sometimes whatever we do it is out of our control and we just have to do the best we can and keep everything crossed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, knowing the accupressure point for helping to relieve the gas can be life saving. http://bluefrontiers.us/bloat_accupress.html Certainly worth doing if you think your dog is bloating while getting them to medical attention. I know several who've have used it successfully.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Also, knowing the accupressure point for helping to relieve the gas can be life saving. http://bluefrontiers.us/bloat_accupress.html Certainly worth doing if you think your dog is bloating while getting them to medical attention. I know several who've have used it successfully.


 Bumping this


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs have never been fed in the morning until after they have been exercised, as they usually have a good hard run anything up to an hour (sometimes more). They don't get fed until at least 30 minutes after returning, definitely not before they have stopped panting and are relaxed and resting. I just don't think the kind of exercise mine get would be comfortable, if they had been fed at all before, after all, we wouldn't go for a run on a full stomach would we?

With water, if they are panting heavily, and drinking copiously, I always lift the water bowl to avoid them drinking too much. I'll replace with fresh water after a while but don't fill the bowl too much. This way stops them "tanking".

I'm always aware of bloat, but this is just something I've always done.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> It was only Jo Ellens posts about Daisy that alerted me to Jades condition.


Tracy, I'm so grateful for you and Jade. Something wonderful came of mine and Daisy's experience, I could not hope for more. And we both still have our dogs...it's good :heartbeat


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Tracy, I'm so grateful for you and Jade. Something wonderful came of mine and Daisy's experience, I could not hope for more. And we both still have our dogs...it's good :heartbeat


Bless you both Jo and Daisy I think you gave us all a huge lesson my poppet would not be here without you.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bloat is so strange, until Jades problem last year I had never came across it (thank god) have had dogs for 29 years at that the beginning of owning a dog my routine was 6.30am feed 7am take for an hour out for a run leave for work at 8.30am back at lunch for a wee 12 till 12.30 4pm out for a run for another hour fed at 6pm free time in the garden. my conclusion is from all this is some pets are more susceptible than others,none of my other dogs have ever had bloat , Jade has had the freest life (apart from feed times)_ and has had the most worrying problems, my advice go with your heart.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am very confused about the exercise and bloat connection. When I watched the Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer show, I am sure he said to exercise dogs and then feed them because this is how their ancestors would have eaten (ie, chased down prey and then ate it---or at any rate, travelled around for some distance before finding something to eat).
But, in my case, we always feed Brooks and then go on a walk about 1/2 hr later (because this would be less likely to lead to bloat). However, since the walk we take Brooks on doesn't qualify as "exercise" according to posters here, I guess I don't have to worry anyway!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloat comes from gulping, it just makes sense. Yes, Abby got it after a run, but after gulping water, not food.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm confused - If we are on a time restraint at night because of it getting dark (don't like running in the dark); Should we feed and wait 1/2 hour before running or run and wait 1/2 hour until feeding?


----------

